# New Pictures!



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Thought I would share some cute pictures of my best friend along with a picture of her new cage and play stand!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a cutie! And she's being so good eating her veggies, too!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Belle is gorgeous !! I really like your cage might i ask where you found it ?


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you both!



RexiesMuM said:


> Belle is gorgeous !! I really like your cage might i ask where you found it ?


I bought it from petco.com for $209. The cage is MASSIVE so I think that's a great price for such a large cage! That price was from a sale though.. I think it's still on sell. I could be wrong!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright thanks much !


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep just checked, still on sale! You also get free shipping! Can't beat that


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya , But with that price i think i am going to go ahead and pick up the double flight cage i was going to get


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. I love her photo shoot shot. Too cute.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a pretty tiel! And I like her playstand too!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very pretty bird!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  My mom picked up that play stand for $15! I've seen smaller ones going for over $30!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*baby love*

My baby looks just like Belle... they are gorgeous..Progress is slow goin with him/her but we are getting somewhere... better than before...love the cage and photo shoot... Hopefully in about 3 or 4 months we will b adding a Lutino to our flock i think it will b good for him/her....


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Belle is beautiful!

I love your setup; she's very fortunate to have you as her forever friend!

That's a very unique composition you took - sort of a "living" still life??


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like your photos, and I have the same playstand but I painted mine a bunch of different colors so it was more interesting to look at!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is beautiful, and wonderful set-up for her too.


----------

